# Bog Roll Poll.



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

What is it with having your bog roll so that it unravels backwards as opposed to unravelling down the front?

Pisses me off going to people houses and having to unravel from the back and so, in the interests of a comfortable dump, I change it so that it unravels front facing ...and then leave it like that! :lol:

So, how do *you* unravel *yours*?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

front


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Don't have a holder, just a pyramid built from 24 pack bog rolls instead 

Do you think people notice once you've been? :lol:


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Shouldn't you have a third option?

Don't give a shit :roll:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

It makes sense to unravel from the front - less distance to reach. I experimented with it going backwards in a bid to stop the cat jumping for it - didn't work.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Dash said:


> It makes sense to unravel from the front - less distance to reach. I experimented with it going backwards in a bid to stop the cat jumping for it - didn't work.


Did Robert DeNiro train your cat ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Bit of a crap poll


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Wondermikie said:


> Do you think people notice once you've been? :lol:


 :lol:

Well I'm sure the smell wouldn't give it away as it always smells like an English country garden when I've been!! :wink:


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Don't mind which way as long as there is some toilet paper.

My kids are always using the last of it and I never check before I sit down and start reading.

I often have to shout for someone to bring me a new roll. I've done the same at work too


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Wild Woods said:


> I've done the same at work too


 :lol:

So who brings it in to you at work then?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Some may call it anal but it's my mini mission get all rolls facing the front!

It's more economical, practical and looks better


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

T3RBO said:


> It's more economical


How...? :?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

You use less paper if pulling from the front as opposed to the back :wink:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

How many sheets do you use - on average?

I seem to be a 8 man









That's 8 at i time. I usually wipe 3/4 times so thats over 30 on average and always ch ch ch Charmin.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

2 sheets, doubled up, per wipe. Number of sheets dependant on the output!


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

:? Surely you fingers would go through it.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

qooqiiu said:


> How many sheets do you use - on average?
> 
> I seem to be a 8 man
> 
> That's 8 at i time. I usually wipe 3/4 times so thats over 30 on average


Sounds about right :wink:

Don't we talk some crap on here!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Private Prozac said:


> 2 sheets, doubled up, per wipe. Number of sheets dependant on the output!


Does it not depend on residue rather than output? Although one clearly is a factor of the other! Eugh!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

BBC said:


> Bog Roll - Over, Under or Not at All?
> 
> Despite troubled times, much of humanity, undaunted in its never-ending quest for knowledge remains entangled on the horns of a dilemma. It is a vexing question that has previously been tackled at great length by such noble institutions as the New Scientist1, the Danish Society of Engineers and legendary advice-columnist Ann Landers, and has been cited as a cause of social tension and marital strife, cracking families right down the middle.
> 
> ...


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Who stands and who sits to wipe? I'm a stander


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

John C said:


> Why on earth do women always put it on the wrong way round?


 :lol:

Quality.

And they bloody do. Why oh why oh why? :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

WozzaTT said:


> Who stands and who sits to wipe? I'm a stander


Stander. More leverage.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Private Prozac said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > Who stands and who sits to wipe? I'm a stander
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Private Prozac said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > Who stands and who sits to wipe? I'm a stander
> ...


I squat Knees at 30 Degrees give better access angle for a good ol' clean...


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Another squatter here... i also sit on the porcelain, never use the plastic seat. Is this normal? I should also say that i pee sitting down too.

Not sure i should have admitted to that.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

qooqiiu said:


> Another squatter here... i also sit on the porcelain, never use the plastic seat. Is this normal? I should also say that i pee sitting down too.
> 
> Not sure i should have admitted to that.


why does none of that surprise me :wink: :roll:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

qooqiiu said:


> ...i also sit on the porcelain, never use the plastic seat. Is this normal?


No, bit cold too, no?



qooqiiu said:


> I should also say that i pee sitting down too. Not sure i should have admitted to that.


Correct [smiley=gossip.gif]

:lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

qooqiiu said:


> Another squatter here... i also sit on the porcelain, never use the plastic seat. Is this normal? I should also say that i pee sitting down too.


 :lol:

Don't you find that the most piss residue gathers on the porcelain?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Wondermikie said:


> qooqiiu said:
> 
> 
> > ...i also sit on the porcelain, never use the plastic seat. Is this normal?
> ...


Yeah but i like that. 



privateprozac said:


> Don't you find that the most piss residue gathers on the porcelain?


No :? Mind you i am the only boy in the house.

I piss in the sink too.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

qooqiiu said:


> I piss in the sink too.


 :lol:

That's a new one on me! Pissing in the shower ...ok. But throwing the old man over into the sink? :roll:


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

qooqiiu said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > qooqiiu said:
> ...


Is that from a sitting position on the toilet??


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

:lol: no, don't be ridiculous.

I stand, piss, rinse bowl, wash hands, dry hands - done. It saves on flushing the loo. (it's very green  :wink: )


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

qooqiiu said:


> Mind you i am the only boy in the house.
> 
> I piss in the sink too.


Perhaps these two statements are related somehow? Given my knowledge of the 'fairer' sex, mine would leave if I pissed in the sink!


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

John - let me tell you a little story...

The 1st time i stayed at my (present) girlfriends house :lol: :lol: :lol: You will find this funny, i promise.

She was a student living in a shared house in Cambridge with 3 other girls (they were dogs). She had the downstairs bedroom so i had to run the gauntlet if i wanted to use the loo. In the morning i just couldn't be bothered to go upstairs so i peed in a bottle (think it was an Evian bottle, although i cant be sure)...anyway, i was a bit noisy and she woke up half way through my pee - the look of horror on her face was priceless :lol: :lol: :lol:

I screwed the cap back and rubbed the warm bottle all over her :!: Que: #Freak out# :lol: :lol: :lol:

I saw the funny side of it anyway :roll:


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

qooqiiu said:


> John - let me tell you a little story...
> 
> The 1st time i stayed at my (present) girlfriends house :lol: :lol: :lol: You will find this funny, i promise.
> 
> ...


]

:lol: :lol: :lol:

I found that very funny :lol: Reminds me of when i was 19, :lol:

been for a few beers with the lads ,night club etc,(was still living at home with mum/dad at the time) totally drunk , got home, staggered out of the mini bus key in hand.. desperate for a piss from the 25mile round trip :roll:

i decided that a wee in the sink looked a faster option, other than staggering all the way upstairs, (in my defense i was bursting by then :roll
But for some crazy reason then :? ,i decided to wee from 3 meteres away... while chuckling to myself :lol:  :roll: obviously i was drunk as :roll:  ,mum puts the light on in the kitchen and catches me in the act    the rest is history :lol: :roll:

Ah those were the days :roll:  iv'e never lived that one down  :lol: :roll:

Tom.


----------



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

Man what a piss funny thread (esp near the end)... The beeb were right though, women always put the fecking thing the wrong way round and there is NOTHING worse than soggy bog roll if the wall's been wet and some prat has rear-faced the tissue, y'know??

C


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wild Woods said:


> Don't mind which way as long as there is some toilet paper.
> 
> My kids are always using the last of it and I never check before I sit down and start reading.
> 
> I often have to shout for someone to bring me a new roll. I've done the same at work too


You need to start taking control of your life :lol: :lol:

Mine's front


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

WTF??!? lol :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Hope you voted doc. Otherwise I'll have to come and surgically insert those instruments of yours in a different cavity!! :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I like mine dangiling down the back. Not sure why.

However, I've recently discovered the joy of Pop's baby wipes. Better than dry paper.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Kell said:


> However, I've recently discovered the joy of Pop's baby wipes. Better than dry paper.


Welcome to my world! 

P.S. I'm gonna get this thread pulled shortly. No reason. Just want to. :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

qooqiiu said:


> :lol: no, don't be ridiculous.
> 
> I stand, piss, rinse bowl, wash hands, dry hands - done. It saves on flushing the loo. it's very green  :wink: )


If you keep pissing in it, I'm not surprised.


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

You might have a kidney or bladder infection if your piss is green.  :wink: :roll:

I'd go see the doctor.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Private Prozac said:


> Hope you voted doc. Otherwise I'll have to come and surgically insert those instruments of yours in a different cavity!! :wink:


oooh errr dont fancy that,

[smiley=bigcry.gif] Voted


----------

